# How to get rid of few CDs



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

A great problem I have.

Long ago I bought some CDs to start with classical. Cheap compilation of Mozart's "hits" and few used CDs with works by Brahms and Berlioz. 

Now they are useless. Boxes are crashed, discs are unlistenable (scratched) etc. Today I've decided to throw them into trash but it's not very good idea. I can't throw Brahms, Berlioz and Mozart into box full of ****, place them along with rotten potatoes, used condoms, beer cans, outdated cream, bags from hypermarket and other stuff. 

But I also can't keep those rubbish compacts. 

What should I do? Perhaps ritually burn them with accompaniment of music, so they will turn into smoke and fly high into the heaven? That's a fair solution, but quite difficult to perform.

Advice me!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I can't throw Brahms, Berlioz and Mozart into box full of ****


Aw, c'mon, why not?

You might consider recycling them, read this:

*http://www.foe.co.uk/living/tips/recycle_cds_and_dvds.html*

That way you will be able to think of the composers as doing their bit to help save the planet.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Makeshift coasters?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dangle them on coloured string from a coat hanger as a mobile?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Aramis said:


> A great problem I have.
> 
> Today I've decided to throw them into trash but it's not very good idea. I can't throw Brahms, Berlioz and Mozart into box full of ****, place them along with rotten potatoes, used condoms, beer cans, outdated cream, bags from hypermarket and other stuff.
> 
> Advice me!


Perhaps if you led a cleaner life you would not have that kind of stuff in your rubbish bin


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I know how it feels to live a life of chaos.

Just burn them with your old Britney and B*Witched CD's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

You could hang them in your fruit trees that will keep all the Birds away except Humming Birds.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Melt them down and make a disco ball.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You're laughing?! You have no heart!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Even if the CDs are damaged, you can use OTS CD Scratch to be a classical scratch DJ and do things to Mozart that would make him turn over in his grave. The basic version is freeware--you can download it here:

*http://www.cdscratch.com/*


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Build a rock garden, and place a few worn-out CDs horizontally at various locations, and hope that fairies will visit in order to use them as skating rinks. As the CDs wear out due to moisture, or due to any excessive wear and tear by inexperienced fairy skaters, you could simply replace them with a friendly warning nearby stating "Experienced fairies only in this pond". I'll keep working on it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to produce any better suggestions.


----------



## kennyshafard (Dec 29, 2009)

Experienced fairies in this pond?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

kennyshafard said:


> Experienced fairies in this pond?


O dear, what have I suggested?

As a possible refinement, one could possibly partition the rock garden into areas dedicated to one's favourite composers. For example, in my case there would be separate sections devoted to Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert. In each I would place a few worn-out CDs corresponding with that composer's music:For example, in the *Beethoven* section there might be, say, _"moonlight pond_", "_pathetique lovers' leap_", and a wooded area _"fur elise"_.

For *Mozart*, how about: _"susanna's waterfall_"; _"gran partita glade";_ and we might have a litle sacred spot called _"ave verum corpus chapel"._

Now for *Schubert*: "_schwanengesang meadow_"; "_die forelle lake_"; "_unfinished walk_".​At Christmas time a few fairy lights could be displayed, which should pull in a few visitors. A few elves perhaps?

Perhaps you might be able to suggest a few more embellishments.

I can easily imagine Aramis getting really stuck into this in a big way.


----------

